# "High strength Sheet Rock"



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

handyflyer said:


> The menards by me carries some high strength rock that can go 24" on center for ceiling applications. Anyone ever use this?? Curious how it holds up over that long of a span.


We have never used it, but this is the description on the NATIONAL GYPSUM website:

*1/2" High Strength Ceiling Board*

*Description

*High Strength™ BRAND Ceiling Board is a specialty gypsum board with increased uniformity and integrity of its gypsum core, making its sag resistance equivalent to 5/8" type X wallboard.

*Applications* 

1/2" High Strength Ceiling Board is specifically designed for ceilings where framing members are spaced up to 24" o.c. and a water-based texture will be used.
*Features & Benefits* 

Available nationwide as a stocked item at all National Gypsum Co. gypsum plants.
Excellent working characteristics, improved score and snap properties reduce the need for rasping.
Excellent sag resistance. Witnessed test results show overall sag on tested assembly to be equivalent to 5/8" type X wallboard. Test report available upon request.
Eliminates need for two wallboard sizes on the job. Scrap from ceiling is reduced since this material also can be used on the walls.
Greater nail holding power.


----------

